# 70's Music



## Dalia (May 19, 2019)

Well after the 60's let's do the 70's.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2019)

This is better.


----------



## alang1216 (May 19, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Well after the 60's let's do the 70's.


on the other hand:


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2019)




----------



## buttercup (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 19, 2019)

*Strawberry Letter 23 - The Brothers Johnson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 19, 2019)

*I Wanna Get Next To You - Rose Royce*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 19, 2019)

*Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty*


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 19, 2019)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 19, 2019)

My most favorite 70s music is the album that was released by my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys back in 1974 under the name Pyramid.







God bless you and those who have loved him longer than me always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 19, 2019)

*Lido Shuffle - Boz Scaggs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 19, 2019)

*So Into You - Atlanta Rhythm Section*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 19, 2019)

*Long Time - Boston*


----------



## Likkmee (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Likkmee (May 19, 2019)

High school daze.....good times


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 19, 2019)

*Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd*
Live at Oakland Coliseum Stadium 2 July 1977

Just three and a half months before the fateful plane crash that killed Skynyrd members Steve Gaines, his sister, backing vocalist Cassie Gaines (of the Honkettes), and lead vocalist Ronnie Van Zandt, Lynyrd Skynyrd played this 4th of July weekend program in Oakland.


----------



## Oddball (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (May 19, 2019)

Though FZ appeared on SNL  only once, he went all in...I remember watching this one in real time...


----------



## Oddball (May 19, 2019)

An outstanding B side....


----------



## Likkmee (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (May 19, 2019)

Talk about a deep pool to swim in, even the snow Mexicans were doing tremendous high dives...


----------



## Likkmee (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Likkmee (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2019)

*Sister Golden Hair - America*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2019)

*Gotta Serve Somebody - Bob Dylan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2019)

*Strange Way - Firefall*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2019)

*Brown Eyes - Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2019)

*Too Much Heaven - Bee Gees*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 21, 2019)

This got released in 1971.


God bless you and those who have loved the late beautiful precious longer than me always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2019)

*Gold - John Stewart with Stevie Nicks*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 21, 2019)

*Shake Your Groove Thing - Peaches & Herb*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (May 21, 2019)

'70s was a time for rippin' instrumentals....


----------



## Oddball (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (May 21, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (May 25, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (May 25, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 31, 2019)

I like this better than "Breezin'" ...and I really do like Breezin'.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 31, 2019)

Charlie Pride! This has all the elements of real country.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 31, 2019)

1978


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 31, 2019)

1979, When Carter was a pussy. Y'all have no clue how many of us are here, and we ain't playin' that shit.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 31, 2019)

1975 Dat Skynyrd band.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 5, 2019)

On the Midnight Special - 1973


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 6, 2019)

Duane Allman and Eric Clapton's tribute to Jimi Hendrix


----------



## the other mike (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 7, 2019)

Ropey said:


>


JPJ had some of the greatest bass lines ever and a was good keyboard player-- overshadowed by 
Bonham, Page and Plant naturally.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 7, 2019)

1979


----------



## Ropey (Jul 7, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



+2

Masterful group, all.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 7, 2019)

Ropey said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


One of the highlights of my life was seeing them in concert back in 1977. ( Richfield Coliseum, near Cleveland Ohio) My girlfriend and I ( both 16 years old) had 16th row and doing purple mescaline. Her parents were on vacation so after the show, she 'shook me all night' in her room smoking hashish and playing Led Zeppelin records while her older sister had a party on downstairs. That was on a school night too- myself and about 20 others called in sick the followingThursday. ( they played a second show_ that _night ) 
_Song Remains the Same Tour_


----------



## the other mike (Jul 8, 2019)

Some serious jamming on this 1977 album.

Jean-Luc Ponty -- electric violin, five-string electric violin, violectra, bells 
 Allan Holdsworth -- lead electric guitar 
 Daryl Stuermer -- lead and rhythm electric guitar 
 Allan Zavod -- organ, synthesizer, electric piano, grand piano, clavinet 
 Ralphe Armstrong -- electric basses, fretless bass 
 Steve Smith -- drums and percussion


----------



## the other mike (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 17, 2019)

I got to see Rush 6 times including front row for the 2112 tour;


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 17, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Well after the 60's let's do the 70's.



This song always says the 70s for me. The lyrics dont make any sense but neither do any of their other songs.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 20, 2019)

*After The Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind & Fire*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 20, 2019)

*Take The Long Way Home - Supertramp*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 20, 2019)

*The Man With The Child In His Eyes - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 20, 2019)

*Sail On - Commodores*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 20, 2019)

*I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 20, 2019)

*Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin' - Journey*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 20, 2019)

*Good Times - Chic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 20, 2019)

*Is She Really Going Out With Him? - Joe Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 20, 2019)

*Born To Be Alive - Patrick Hernandez*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 20, 2019)

*Don't Bring Me Down - Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 30, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Well after the 60's let's do the 70's.


the late 60's and early 70's had the best pop music.
As Bob Seger says, "today's music aint got no soul"


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Well after the 60's let's do the 70's.
> ...


Since he wrote Old Time Rock and Roll in 1978 I'd say there's been
some soulful music in these past 40 years .


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 2, 2019)

Dalia said:


> This is better.


Comic books and blue jeans


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 2, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Well after the 60's let's do the 70's.


He's a magic man momma.............................He's got the magic hands


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Voiceover (Oct 16, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Well after the 60's let's do the 70's.


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 16, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Well after the 60's let's do the 70's.


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 16, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Well after the 60's let's do the 70's.


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Voiceover (Oct 16, 2019)

Voiceover said:


>


Every topless joint I went into had this one playing in the olden days


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 5, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 5, 2019)

Didn't know what time it was and the lights were lowwohoh........Leaned back on my radiohohoh..Let all the children BOOGIE......................


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 5, 2019)

I actually saw this. Lol. This song was totally out there back then. John Lennon nailed a good guitar in the studio.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 5, 2019)

The commercial pop music scene was pretty wimpy in the 70's...all the great rock bands had to work their way up on the road. Led Zeppelin, Van Halen, Aerosmith, Jethro Tull , Yes.....most of us know the list.

*Top 100 Songs of 1970 *- Billboard Year End Charts
1 Simon and Garfunkel Bridge Over Troubled Water
2 Carpenters (They Long To Be) Close To You
3 Guess Who American Woman / No Sugar Tonight
4 B.J. Thomas Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head
5 Edwin Starr War
6 Diana Ross Ain't No Mountain High Enough
7 Jackson 5 I'll Be There
8 Rare Earth Get Ready
9 Beatles Let It Be

*Top 100 Songs of 1979 *- Billboard Year End Charts
1 Knack My Sharona
2 Donna Summer Bad Girls
3 Chic Le Freak
4 Rod Stewart Da Ya Think I'm Sexy
5 Peaches and Herb Reunited
6 Gloria Gaynor I Will Survive
7 Donna Summer Hot Stuff
8 Village People Y.M.C.A.
9 Anita Ward Ring My Bell


----------



## the other mike (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice tribute of a song from 78

Cool live version from Dire Straits.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## buttercup (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2019)

I got to see Fleetwood Mac open for Styx in 1978 I believe....


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 9, 2019)

This song was a 1-Take Wonder. She sang the lyrics from a bar napkin the night she got it...Lol...You can't make this S up


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 9, 2019)

When you take the Blues and make a song....You sing em out again.................


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 9, 2019)

These guys put out a Monster Hit.............Are those Indian costumes offensive to you???...lol

[


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 9, 2019)

I had to use the documentary.......The Horns....Mama-Mia


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 16, 2019)

I get up...I get down.
Seasons will pass you by. Close to the edge.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 16, 2019)

Watch the dancers at the end of this tune


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 16, 2019)

This is very very very good


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 16, 2019)

I remember a first date and seeing this in a single movie cinema when it first came out.....lol
For those who did not spend their teen years growing up in the 70's with the music and culture, I'm sorry you missed the boat. Not your fault though.
The horn arrangements in this song are A+++


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 17, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


>


I saw Robin Trower, Peter Frampton,Fleetwood Mac and Dave Mason all in a Day on the Green at the Oakland Coliseum.
Gary Wright was the opener. 1975


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 17, 2019)

From the seventies and greatly under appreciated.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 17, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> I remember a first date and seeing this in a single movie cinema when it first came out.....lol
> For those who did not spend their teen years growing up in the 70's with the music and culture, I'm sorry you missed the boat. Not your fault though.
> The horn arrangements in this song are A+++


It's hard now to remember the Bee Gees were around well before Saturday Night Fever as a pop/folk trio.
Such an amazing reinvention.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm your Venus.......I'm your fire......At your desire......


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 17, 2019)

Somethings burning....and I think its love


----------



## the other mike (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 17, 2019)

Where did you come from ? 1978


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 17, 2019)

It smells like a 70's hit.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Nov 18, 2019)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty*


I lived on baker st when this came out. Always had more meaning to me because of that


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 19, 2019)

Psycho killer..Qu'est-ce que c'est

A slightly different version but still great. .


----------



## the other mike (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 28, 2019)

One of those timeless overplayed songs you were sick of that 
still holds up years later.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> One of those timeless overplayed songs you were sick of that
> still holds up years later.


This song is so so timeless.It tells the tale of a nations darkest days in war
I believe this is one of Paul's finest instrument arrangement

I believe Uncle Albert is really his Uncle Albert


----------



## the other mike (Dec 8, 2019)

Wings was one of the biggest concert tours in the 70's-- I saw them the first of 2 nights in Ohio in 79.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 8, 2019)

Saw ZZ open for Blue Oyster Cult - (1980 ?)


----------



## the other mike (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 14, 2019)

Those of us who experienced the 70's
were extremely fortunate and later generations will never get it.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 15, 2019)

One of the great piano intros of all time.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 17, 2019)

*Midnight At The Oasis - Maria Muldaur*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 17, 2019)

*Rikki Don't Lose That Number {album version} - Steely Dan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 17, 2019)

*Moonlight Feels Right - Starbuck*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 17, 2019)

*Listen To The Music - The Doobie Brothers*


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 17, 2019)

Super awsome...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## 007 (Dec 17, 2019)

Pogo ... ever seen this little French tart? She's all grown up now, even been on the French Dancing with the stars, but this is one of her break out hits from long ago...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 17, 2019)

007 said:


> Pogo ... ever seen this little French tart? She's all grown up now, even been on the French Dancing with the stars, but this is one of her break out hits from long ago...



Non, je ne la connais pas.  Why do I get the suspicion that this would be nowhere near a 'hit' without the visual?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 17, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> These guys put out a Monster Hit.............Are those Indian costumes offensive to you???...lol
> 
> [



They're actual Indians.  That particular song is a sellout to the music industry formula but they did rootsier stuff.

This was the first track I heard from them:

​


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 18, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > These guys put out a Monster Hit.............Are those Indian costumes offensive to you???...lol
> ...


Lol. Thanks. I wrote that as a PC joke but failed miserably


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 18, 2019)

Mother told me, yes she told me I'd meet girls like you............She also told me, "stay away, you'll never know what you'll catch"

Rolling numbers, rock and rolling, got my kiss records out...............


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 18, 2019)

Excellent guitars solos and mixes. They never got the credit they deserved.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 18, 2019)

We're just two goldfish swimming in a fish bowl...year after year................


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm moving in stereo........................Excellent amateur shoot


----------



## Pogo (Dec 18, 2019)

I must have missed this thread when it first hit the board, so here, this is for the OP Dalia 

​Harmonium:  "Chanson Noire" (LP l'Heptade, 1976)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 18, 2019)

*Cracklin' Rosie - Neil Diamond*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 18, 2019)

*All Right Now - Free*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 18, 2019)

*Hot Child In The City - Nick Gilder*


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 18, 2019)

Alan Stallion said:


> *All Right Now - Free*



I had to take dance classes to this song.

I hated it then....but have learned to love it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 18, 2019)

And the winner is....!!!!


----------



## MAGAman (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## MAGAman (Dec 18, 2019)

This is the best thread yet.


----------



## MAGAman (Dec 18, 2019)

I'd buy OP dinner and drinks for this thread.

Spectacular. 

That was the pinnacle of music.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## MAGAman (Dec 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> One of those timeless overplayed songs you were sick of that
> still holds up years later.


I used to listen to it on a quadraphonic turntable.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> I used to listen to it on a quadraphonic turntable.



My parents had one of these;





( my dad called it a Telefunken )
And out of their album collection the first one I remember rockin out on
( I guess I was 9 or 10) was this;


----------



## MAGAman (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > I used to listen to it on a quadraphonic turntable.
> ...



Telefunken is a German manufacturer, highly regarded one.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 19, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Telefunken is a German manufacturer, highly regarded one.


Thanks. Yeah I know- one of my 2 stepdads was from Germany.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Dec 21, 2019)

My 70s playlist.  Basically one-hit wonders or artists that aren't a personal favorite.  There are a couple of tunes from one of my favorite artists as well, but only because the songs seemed to suit the playlist.  My "decade" files are 1950s forward, while my favorite artists are stored elsewhere, it's a little A/R. 

70s ARTIST
I'm Not In Love 10CC
How Long Ace
Let's Stay Together Al Green
Year Of The Cat Al Stewart
How Much I Feel  Ambrosia
Knock On Wood Amii Stewart
Love Is Thicker Than Water Andy Gibb
Day Dreaming Aretha Franklin
So Into You Atlantic Rythm Section
Rain Drops Keep Falling On My Head B.J. Thomas
Let Your Love Flow Bellany Brothers
Take My Breathe Away Berlin
Ain't  No Sunshine Bill Withers
Lean On Me Bill Withers
Use Me Bill Withers
Me And Mrs. Jones Billy Paul
Will It Go Around In Circles Billy Preston
The Reaper Blue Oyster Cult
Still The Same Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band
We've Got Tonight Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band
Haven't Got Time For The Pain Carly Simon
Nobody Does It Better Carly Simon
You Belong To Me Carly Simon
It's Too Late Carole King
Moonshadow Cat Stevens
Morning Has Broken Cat Stevens
Have You Seen Her Chi-Lites
Please Come To Boston Dave Loggins
We Just Disagree Dave Mason
Rock On David Essex
Smoke On The Water Deep Purple
Deju Vu Dionne Warwick
Right Place, Wrong Time Dr. John
Baby Hold On Eddie Money
Shakin' Eddie Money
Two Tickets To Paradise Eddie Money
Fooled Around And Fell In Love Elvin Bishop
From The Beginning Emerson Lake & Palmer
Lucky Man Emerson Lake & Palmer
The Only Way Emerson Lake & Palmer
Nights Are Forever Without You England Dan & John Ford Coley
Spill The Wine Eric Burden
All By Myself Eric Carmen
Kiss You All Over Exile
Oh What A Night Four Seasons
Who Loves You Four Seasons
Dream Weaver Gary Wright
Love Is Alive Gary Wright
Baker Street Gerry Rafferty
Alone Again Gilbert O' Sullivan
Clair Gilbert O' Sullivan
Midnight Train To Georgia Gladys Knight & The Pips
I Will Survive Gloria Gaynor
If You Could Read My Mind Gordon Lightfoot
The Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald Gordon Lightfoot
Fallin' In Love Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds
Always And Forever Heatwave
Rise Herb Alpert
Rock The Boat Hues Corporation
Shaft Isaac Hayes
Never Can Say Goodbye Jackson Five
Miracles Jefferson Starship
With Your Love Jefferson Starship
I Got A Name Jim Croce
I'll Have To Say I Love You In A Song Jim Croce
Time In A Bottle  Jim Croce
You Don't Mess Around With Jim Jim Croce
I Can See Clearly Now Johnny Nash
I'm Easy Keith Carradine
Danny's Song  Kenny Loggins
Do You Know What I Mean Lee Michaels
Ooh Baby Baby Linda Ronstadt
Brandy Looking Glass
Walk On The Wild Side Lou Reed
If Loving You Is Wrong, I Don't Want To Be Right Luther Ingram
Free Bird Lynyrd Skynard
Simple Man Lynyrd Skynard
Midnight At The Oasis Maria Muldaur
Right Back Where We Started From Maxine Nightengale
Midnight Blue Melissa Manchester
Cracklin' Rosie Neil Diamond
Gonna' To Take A Lotta Love Nicolette Larson
Spirit In The Sky Norman Greenbaum
Sam Olivia Newton John
You're The One That I Want Olivia Newton John
Hopelessly Devoted To You Olivia Newton-John
Suddenly Olivia Newton-John
Jackie Blue Ozark Mountain Daredevils
Love Will Find A Way Pablo Cruise
Boom Boom  Pat Travers
Crash and Burn Pat Travers
I Go Crazy Paul Davis
It's Impossible Perry Como
Do You Feel Like I Do Peter Frampton
Show Me The Way Peter Frampton
Poetry Man Phoebe Snow
Baby Come Back Player
Conquistador  Procol Harum
I Just Want to Celebrate Rare Earth
Sad Eyes Robert John
Feel Like Makin' Love Roberta Flack
Killing Me Softly With His Song Roberta Flack
The Closer I Get To You Roberta Flack
The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face Roberta Flack
Where Is The Love Roberta Flack & Donny Hathaway
You Got It Roy Orbison
Escape Rupert Holmes
Diamond Girl Seals and Crofts
It's A Family Affair Sly & The Family Stone
Moonlight Feels Right Starbuck
Stuck In The Middle With You Steelers Wheel
Superstition Stevie Wonder
You Are The Sunshine Of My Life Stevie Wonder
Betcha By Golly Wow Stylistics
You Make Me Feel Brand new Stylistics
Lady Styx
Green-Eyed Lady Sugarloaf
Pillow Talk Sylvia
Ride Captain Ride The Blues Image
Strawberry Letter 23 The Brothers Johnson
Oh Girl The Chi-Lites
Easy Like Sunday Morning The Commodores
It Keeps You Runnin' The Doobie Brothers
Minute By Minute The Doobie Brothers
Takin' It To The Streets The Doobie Brothers
What A Fool Believes The Doobie Brothers
Jesus is Just Alright The Doobie Brothers
For Someone Special The Doobie Brothers
Take Me In Your Arms The Doobie Brothers
Hotel California  The Eagles
Lyin' Eyes The Eagles
One Of These Nights The Eagles
Take It To The Limit The Eagles
Bus Stop The Hollies
Long Cool Woman (In a Black Dress)  The Hollies
The Air That I Breathe The Hollies
Shining Star The Manhattans
Nights In White Satin  The Moody Blues
When Will I See You Again The Three Degrees
Smiling Faces Sometimes The Undisputed Truth
No Regrets The Walker Brothers
Shambala Three Dog Night
Mama Told Me Not To Come Three Dog Night
Hello It's Me Todd Rundgren
Draggin' The Line Tommy James
Moondance Van Morrison
Low Rider War
Play That Funky Music Wild Cherry


----------



## the other mike (Dec 21, 2019)

Another fun shredding along song for guitar or keyboard players.
_*~Hawkwind~*_


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 16, 2020)

*MacArthur Park - Donna Summer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 16, 2020)

*Drift Away - Dobie Gray*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 16, 2020)

*Danny's Song - Anne Murray*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 16, 2020)

*Bell Bottom Blues - Derek & The Dominos*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 4, 2020)

rip Neil.....drum twirls @ 4:10


----------



## MaryL (Feb 4, 2020)

Favorite song from the 70'?  Hellos Mr, Blue sky. ELO, but then there was the lamb lies down on Broadway. But then there was David Bromberg song about the Titanic, Then there was. Elvin Bishop traveling shoes...it goes on and on


----------



## froggy (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## toobfreak (Feb 5, 2020)

The 70s was the best time to be growing up alive:

Cheap buds
Good acid

Free sex
Fast cars
Open minds
No rules

The best music
Let's get the PARTY ON:

(turn it up LOUD)


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 5, 2020)

C'mon, Honey!  Pass that bong!  This party is just getting going.  Let the Doctor take over your mind.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 19, 2020)

1974


----------



## the other mike (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh, sunshine --- take me now away from here
I'm a needle on a spiral in a groove.
And the turntable spins
as the last waltz begins
And the weather-man says
something's on the move.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 19, 2020)

*With A Child's Heart - Michael Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 19, 2020)

*Kodachrome - Paul Simon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 19, 2020)

*So Very Hard To Go - Tower Of Power*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2020)

*Why Can't We Be Friends - WAR*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2020)

Dalia said:


> This is better.



No one wrote a song about a Brown Bess..


----------



## the other mike (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2020)

*That Lady (Part 1) - The Isley Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2020)

*Jimmy Loves Mary-Anne - Looking Glass*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2020)

*Here I Am (Come And Take Me) - Al Green*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2020)

*Higher Ground - Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 22, 2020)

*Cum On Feel The Noize - Slade*


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 23, 2020)

*He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother - The Hollies*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 23, 2020)

*Give Me Just A Little More Time - The Chairmen of the Board*


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 26, 2020)

*Love And Happiness - Al Green*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 26, 2020)

*The Most Beautiful Girl - Charlie Rich*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 26, 2020)

*Free Ride - The Edgar Winter Group*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 26, 2020)

*Love's Theme - Love Unlimited Orchestra*


----------



## Corazon (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 29, 2020)

this has been posted a million times or more lol............ why is it I love this so much?????? darn.....I love it... hehe

here we go one more time....because we love the 1970s!   



*Dr Hook - "Sharing The Night Together" (1978)*


----------



## skye (Feb 29, 2020)

1977 clothes and hair and everything....(I've been buying vintage 70s clothes on ebay etc ....lots of fun....but I disgress)




*The Eagles - Take It To The Limit Live 1977*
**


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 29, 2020)

Hey you, don't watch that
Watch this!
This is the heavy heavy monster sound
The nuttiest sound around

So if you've come in off the street
And you're beginning to feel the heat
Well listen buster
You better start to move your feet

To the rockinest, rock-steady beat
Of madness
One step beyond!

*One Step Beyond - Madness*


----------



## buttercup (Feb 29, 2020)

This was my parents' song.  It always reminds me of my dad.  I included it in the video we played at his memorial service, and there wasn't a dry eye in the place.


----------



## skye (Feb 29, 2020)

Earth Wind And Fire - I adore their music....all 1970s....like i adore the 1970s

*Thats The Way Of The World*


----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)

skye said:


> this has been posted a million times or more lol............ why is it I love this so much?????? darn.....I love it... hehe
> 
> here we go one more time....because we love the 1970s!
> 
> ...


Maybe it reminds you of a good time you had one night


----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)

skye said:


> 1977 clothes and hair and everything....(I've been buying vintage 70s clothes on ebay etc ....lots of fun....but I disgress)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you like bell bottoms Hip Huggers an a aviation jacket


----------



## skye (Feb 29, 2020)

From the decade of the 1970s....two bands are in my mind and heart.....

Earth Wind and Fire.... and Electric Light Orchestra........................best of the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




*Earth, Wind & Fire - Let's Groove (Audio)*


----------



## froggy (Feb 29, 2020)

Foghat, BTO, Bad Company, the list goes on.


----------



## skye (Feb 29, 2020)

that is 1975 ....we love  it...we do....so much so ...that I am buying ebay  vintage clothes from the 70s....I am happy....I like what I bought...I like that era .... I like all about it

But............ I like this song more than anything....

*Earth Wind And Fire - Shining Star(1975)*


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 29, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


>




I love that one, AquaAthena! nice!! ^^^^


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 29, 2020)

skye said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


LOL...there is a GREAT story behind that one. A former hubby called me the other day to say he had heard it on the radio and he thought of me. ( can't say what he thought though ) LOL


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 29, 2020)

with this I say goodnight y'all..........................GOD this is 1971....does not get better my friends..... ....good night

*Sly & The Family Stone - Family Affair (Audio)*


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 29, 2020)

skye said:


> with this I say goodnight y'all..........................GOD this is 1971....does not get better my friends..... ....good night
> 
> *Sly & The Family Stone - Family Affair (Audio)*


Good night Skye! I am logging off, too. God, I wish you lived in my town.   WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## the other mike (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2020)

even this song was from before we were posted to Buenos Aires.... I still love and adore this song with all my heart....even though Spinetta ....the singer is dead... I love this song.............never forget those years in beautiful Argentina..

Argentina is to be adored.




1970s (sorry for those who don't speak spanish)

*Luis Alberto Spinetta: «Muchacha ojos de papel»*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 1, 2020)

Chronologically this might be just a squench older than 1970... So shoot me...


----------



## the other mike (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 2, 2020)

*Brother Louie - Stories*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 2, 2020)

*Diamond Girl - Seals and Crofts*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 2, 2020)

*Hearts of Stone - The Blue Ridge Rangers (John Fogerty)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 2, 2020)

*Cindy Incidentally - Faces*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 2, 2020)

*China Grove - The Doobie Brothers*


----------



## froggy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2020)

Charted in early 1970 in the U.S.

*Je T’Aime… Moi Non Plus - Jane Birkin & Serge Gainsbourg*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2020)

*Thank You Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin – Sly & The Family Stone*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 4, 2020)

A Peter Gabriel song that Phil Collins made his own....
I was at this concert in 1977. (Richfield Ohio)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2020)

*Hey There Lonely Girl - Eddie Holman*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 4, 2020)

*Rainy Night In Georgia - Brook Benton*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## froggy (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 8, 2020)

Melting me.........


----------



## konradv (Mar 8, 2020)

Neil Young- After the Gold Rush


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Greg


----------



## konradv (Mar 8, 2020)

Bob Seger- Mainstreet


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Greg


----------



## konradv (Mar 8, 2020)

Patti Smith- Because the Night


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 8, 2020)

A bit of a marathon but well worth it; in three parts.


imo of course.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Who can forget....

Abba - Dancing Queen (Official Video)

Greg


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2020)

*"The Grand Parade Of Lifeless Packaging"*

"The last great adventure left to mankind"
-Screams a drooping lady
offering her dreamdolls at less than extortionate prices,
and as the notes and coins are taken out
I'm taken in, to the factory floor.

For the Grand Parade of Lifeless Packaging
-All ready to use
the Grand Parade of Lifeless Packaging
-just need a fuse.

Got people stocked in every shade,
Must be doing well with trade.
Stamped, addressed, in odd fatality.
That evens out their personality.
With profit potential marked by a sign,
I can recognise some of the production line,
No bite at all in labour bondage,
Just wrinkled wrappers or human bandage.

The Grand Parade of Lifeless Packaging
-All ready to use
It's the Grand Parade of Lifeless Packaging
-just need a fuse.

The hall runs like clockwork
Their hands mark out the time,
Empty in their fullness
Like a frozen pantomime.
Everyone's a sales representative
Wearing slogans in their shrine.
Dishing out failsafe superlative,
Brothere John is No. 9.

For the Grand Parade of Lifeless Packaging
-All ready to use
It's the Grand Parade of Lifeless Packaging
-just need a fuse.

The decor on the ceiling
has planned out their future day
I see no sign of free will,
so I guess I'll have to pay,
pay my way,
for the Grand Parade.
for the Grand Parade of Lifeless Packaging
-All ready to use
the Grand Parade of Lifeless Packaging
-just need a fuse.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 9, 2020)

*1971*


----------



## skye (Mar 10, 2020)

we totally love this era....these times,....lot's of fun....I remember every day....and I miss every day...
*
Michael Jackson.."Blame It On The Boogie"*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## skye (Mar 10, 2020)

love love love!



*The Love You Save - · Jackson 5 *


----------



## the other mike (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 12, 2020)

*Farewell Andromeda (Welcome To My Morning) - John Denver*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 12, 2020)

*Ridin' My Thumb To Mexico - Johnny Rodriguez*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 12, 2020)

*Midnight Rider - Greg Allman*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 12, 2020)

*Living Loving Maid (She's Just A Woman) - Led Zeppelin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 12, 2020)

*Magnet and Steel - Walter Egan*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## MaryL (Mar 16, 2020)

High dad. Tom Waits  preforming a 60's tune....


----------



## the other mike (Mar 16, 2020)

Frank Marino on the Midnight Special.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 22, 2020)

*Always And Forever - Heatwave*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 22, 2020)

*Lay Down Sally - Eric Clapton*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 22, 2020)

*Dust in the Wind - Kansas*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 22, 2020)

*Ebony Eyes - Bob Welch*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 22, 2020)

*If I Can't Have You - Yvonne Elliman*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 22, 2020)

*You Really Got Me - Van Halen*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 25, 2020)

rip Mr Bowie


----------



## the other mike (Mar 28, 2020)

I just now realized that Mark Knopfler  plays without a pick, at 
least on this song.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 29, 2020)

*Fire On The Mountain - The Marshall Tucker Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 29, 2020)

*Love Machine (Part 1) - The Miracles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 29, 2020)

*I Love Music (Part 1) - The O'Jays*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 29, 2020)

*You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 29, 2020)

*Theme From Mahogany (Do You Know Where You're Going To) - Diana Ross*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 29, 2020)

*Walk Away From Love - David Ruffin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 29, 2020)

*Over My Head - Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 29, 2020)

MSG 1973


----------



## the other mike (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2020)

*Get Dancin' - Disco-Tex and the Sex-O-Lettes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2020)

*Boogie On Reggae Woman - Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2020)

*The Moonlight Special - Ray Stevens*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2020)

*Doctor's Orders - Carol Douglas*


----------



## Dalia (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2020)

*Think (About It) - Lyn Collins*

You'll note at around 1:22, a familiar part that is used for the late 80s rap song "It Takes Two" from Rob Base & DJ E-Z Rock
_It takes two to make a thing go right
It takes two to make it outta sight
All right, yeah_


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 4, 2020)

*Black Water - The Doobie Brothers*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2020)

1979..............going to 1980

once more

*Romantics - What I Like About You •*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 9, 2020)

Includes a 5 minute drum solo.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 11, 2020)

*So Very Hard To Go - Tower Of Power*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 11, 2020)

*Diamond Girl - Seals and Crofts*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2020)

1971


----------



## the other mike (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## McRib (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## MaryL (Apr 26, 2020)

Poppa say gotta make a gettaway.  Steely Dan:


----------



## the other mike (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2020)

*Goodbye To Love - Carpenters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2020)

*You're Still A Young Man - Tower Of Power*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2020)

*Put It Anywhere You Want It - The Crusaders*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 29, 2020)

*Everybody Plays The Fool - The Main Ingredient*


----------



## the other mike (May 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (May 2, 2020)




----------



## MaryL (May 2, 2020)

I heard this song on free form radio (remember that) back in the late 70's it was like this before the deep monetization  on AM/FM or the internet. We would hear Beethoven suite alongside Hendricks perennial anthem:


----------



## the other mike (May 2, 2020)

Isle of Wight Festival 1970 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				









MaryL said:


> I heard this song on free form radio (remember that) back in the late 70's it was like this before the deep monetization  on AM/FM or the internet. We would hear Beethoven suite alongside Hendricks perennial anthem:


It's very hard to find any Jimi Hendrix on YouTube - it's mostly all blocked by copyright laws.


----------



## skye (May 2, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Goodbye To Love - Carpenters*




Love that one

Love that song...


----------



## skye (May 2, 2020)

*Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing 1978*


----------



## skye (May 2, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Goodbye To Love - Carpenters*




wow ...that song.....love it so much if I may I will  post again ...if you don't mind...love it

I will never forget that song ..............it will resonate in my heart for a millennium...and even longer


----------



## the other mike (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 3, 2020)

skye said:


> wow ...that song.....love it so much if I may I will  post again ...if you don't mind...love it
> 
> I will never forget that song ..............it will resonate in my heart for a millennium...and even longer



Karen Carpenter had just a remarkable voice; she could sing about anything and make it special. Not many people can do that. Of her contemporaries of that time, maybe you can add Olivia Newton-John and Linda Ronstadt to that list, to name a select few. Such a loss when Karen passed, and at such an early age.


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 3, 2020)

*Superstar - Carpenters*


----------



## the other mike (May 3, 2020)




----------



## lennypartiv (May 4, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Kodachrome - Paul Simon*


Love this song.


----------



## McRib (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Fed Starving (May 5, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 5, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 16, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (May 19, 2020)

Love and Happiness by Al Green. Five minutes of pure Al Green soul and joy.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (May 19, 2020)

I have to put this in for the 70's


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (May 19, 2020)

Flasback. Sitting in your room with your friends sparking a Doobie, listening to the stereo......FLOYD!!!!! Evil ghosts roam around the rooooooommmmmmmm.lol
This is just an outstanding concert performance


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> This is very very very good


.


Persistence Of Memory said:


> This is very very very good


It's hard to imagine how incredibly productive the Bee Gees were. They either wrote or collaborated on about 1030 songs spanning genres including rock, pop, country, and jazz including artists from Sinatra to Dolly Parton and of course themselves. Not many folks give them credit for that or even know about it.


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> I'm your Venus.......I'm your fire......At your desire......



Their one hit and I actually managed to learn to play it even as rank as I am. Were there any other Dutch rock bands that hit?


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Listen To The Music - The Doobie Brothers*


One of my favorite songs. When I hear it I dont know whether to dance, sing or play and then I can't decide if  I want to play bass, rythym or lead guitar. The only San Jose CA band that hit it big. Where else do you hear a flanger effect on a drum track?


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

Angelo said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > I used to listen to it on a quadraphonic turntable.
> ...


I was already full growed but I still like it today. That unmistakable sound of the big Hammond organ with the Leslie speaker is always a hit with me.


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

O





Angelo said:


>


Oh yeah that man can really play a guitar like my hero Wes himself. Well maybe not quite as good but pretty damn good but he sings and Wes didn't.


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Love's Theme - Love Unlimited Orchestra*


Everytime I hear this song I see the sunrise over the plains. It came on the radio during my morning commute from Denver CO to Cheyenne WY one morning while the sun was rising and I had to pull over and just take it all in. It was one of those really great sunrises.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 19, 2020)

And It Stoned Me - Van Morrison


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

skye said:


> 1977 clothes and hair and everything....(I've been buying vintage 70s clothes on ebay etc ....lots of fun....but I disgress)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know anyone who doesn't like The Eagles. Even the Chinese like them. About all I heard during a month long stay in Shanghai once was Hotel California and oddly enough they didn't do a half bad job of covering it.


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

froggy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > this has been posted a million times or more lol............ why is it I love this so much?????? darn.....I love it... hehe
> ...


LOL I had a lot of good nights in the 70s.  The 60s , 80s and 90s too.


----------



## the other mike (May 19, 2020)

One of the best Beatles live songs I've found ...
1970


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Diamond Girl - Seals and Crofts*


The 70s were definately the decade of the singer song writers.


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

Angelo said:


> One of the best Beatles live songs I've found ...
> 1970


Their break up album done on the roof of Abby Road Studio. After this they went their separate ways.


----------



## the other mike (May 19, 2020)

*Warning*
Group - hugging during the COVID-19 pandemic
at the end.
Video uploaded today from Martin's studio in Germany.


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

Angelo said:


>


I like his early stuff most. And then there's that Hammond B3 again. I know and used to work with the guys who designed and built his amps. Like me they weren't much in the way of musicians but they were pretty decent engineers.


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

Angelo said:


> I just now realized that Mark Knopfler  plays without a pick, at
> least on this song.


One of my favorite guitar licks. It's not hard to see this guy was a huge fan of and heavily influenced by Hank Marvin. Red strat and all.


----------



## the other mike (May 19, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Gregg Rolle was his lead singer and keyboard player who really
made the band whole...when he left Santana and formed Journey with Neal Schon they put out 3 albums before Steve Perry that were pretty good. Rolle's a great songwriter- awesome vocalist.


----------



## the other mike (May 19, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > I just now realized that Mark Knopfler  plays without a pick, at
> ...


In this cover is Josh Smith hybrid picking(using pick & fingers) the lead solo @ after the 5:00 verse....


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Otherwise known as chickin pickin. I only wish. 

BTW that's a venerable Hammond B3 with a Leslie. Likely the most famous organ ever made. Worth an absolute fortune these days if and when you can find one that's playable. I can't imagine taking one on the road. I repaired one once but it was being more or less wasted as a church organ. A music teacher early influencer of mine had one crammed into his house trailer and it wasn't one of those double wide things so it was a tight squeeze. He had the Leslie too and they aren't exacty small or light either.


----------



## the other mike (May 19, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Otherwise known as chickin pickin. I only wish.


He said he _pick_ed it up from Roy Lanham, Danny Gatton and some of those guys,.

I can do it some, but mostly just improvising on acoustic. Normally I'm all alternate-picking.


----------



## Dick Foster (May 19, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Otherwise known as chickin pickin. I only wish.
> ...


I was just listening  to some chickin pickin last night. 


Now I really wish I still had my Teli and tweed that was swiped from me.


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 19, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > *Listen To The Music - The Doobie Brothers*
> ...



Smash Mouth did pretty well being from San Jose, but The Doobies are legendary.


----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 23, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 24, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 31, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 6, 2020)

Pre-Steve Perry Journey.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 13, 2020)

He's got a thing in his head....It's from a book he read....


----------



## two_iron (Jun 13, 2020)

Badfinger - produced by George Harrison, they were supposed to be the next Beatles. Very sad ending to this story.


----------



## Notsurprised (Jun 15, 2020)

I L....O....V.....E the 70s


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 15, 2020)

Notsurprised said:


> I L....O....V.....E the 70s


I did too. I as a very busy young man and the music was great. Boomers had the best musc but I must admit the big bands of the 40s where really good too. I feel sorry for kids today because they've got shit. But then again maybe it's all they deserve.


----------



## Notsurprised (Jun 15, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Notsurprised said:
> 
> 
> > I L....O....V.....E the 70s
> ...


The 70s was my teenage years, however, being the youngest in my family, I grew up listening to 60s and a few 50s.  My parents had those big blue and maroon color albums they use to listen to.  There are a lot of great music today; unfortunately, many other ones are loaded with profanities and tough talk which influences young kids today.  I won't let my 12 year old daughter listen to them, especially the sex talk or implied ones.  I'm glad she could sing, so we set up a small recording station for her to write her own music and play around with audio editing - we have to influence her in a different and positive direction.


----------



## Corazon (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2020)

GOD how I adore the 70S....


*It's A Shame- The Spinners (Remastered Version)*


----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2020)

And from the 70s I adore this  song  too! there is no 70s without this gorgeous song.,,,hey baby hey!!!! hehe...hmmm

*The Jackson 5 - The Love You Save*


----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2020)

Babies ...LOL...lots of 1970s music...love so much....


only thing I can do to get back  to that era that one loves so much.... is to find 1970s clothes which I have been getting so much fun....... and I'm wearing now...and these  clothes are  so verrrry pretty .... and  nice my friends...that's how I re-live  the past....hehe


this is aother  1970s song
*The Beatles - I've Got a Feeling (John on lead vocals)*


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 17, 2020)

It's all Steely Dan all day at my house


----------



## Desperado (Jun 17, 2020)

Dalia said:


> This is better.


Every time this song comes on the classic rock station I wonder what the fuck is wrong with these people, how could this be a hit


----------



## Desperado (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2020)

70s absolutely.....its a big YES for my fab band from the 70s

we love love love the 70s

*ELO ALRIGHT I LOVE MUSIC 70'S*


----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2020)

I like it ....but then  I like the 1920s and 1930s.....I like the 70s too

like the 70s a lot!


*Electric Light Orchestra - Ma-Ma-Ma Belle (Live at Wembley)*


----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2020)

Great thread Dalia thank you.


----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2020)

1970s across the pond


*The Kinks - Drivin'*

Or The Decline And Fall Of The British Empire


----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2020)

wow .... friend ...you come here let's talk about the 70s..yes? love

*Tee Set - Ma Belle Amie - 1970*


----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2020)

good bye....good night....from the 1970s...from the very amazing 1970s...wow the 70s




*Goodbye To Love*


----------



## the other mike (Jul 5, 2020)

rip Chris Squire


----------



## the other mike (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2020)

In honor to  Charlie Daniels..... RIP Charlie, Bless you!



*The Charlie Daniels Band - The South's Gonna Do It Again(1974)*


----------



## the other mike (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jul 11, 2020)

1970s.....early 70s my friends ....wow my friends.



*Rare Earth - I Just Want to Celebrate*


----------



## skye (Jul 11, 2020)

doesn't get better early 70s!
*Jackson 5 - Mama's Pearl*


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 11, 2020)

Did this last Summer. Rikkie Don't Lose That Number, Summer of 1973. Sorry about the ending as my phone ran out of memory.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2020)

Where's the bass player ?


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Did this last Summer. Rikkie Don't Lose That Number, Summer of 1973. Sorry about the ending as my phone ran out of memory.


Nice job. You ever plan to get back out again
after the craziness goes away ?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Did this last Summer. Rikkie Don't Lose That Number, Summer of 1973. Sorry about the ending as my phone ran out of memory.
> ...


 I don't think that playing live music in the kinds of venues that I once played at will ever be an option for musicians like myself. I am still in the grieving process...not because of not being able to play music "live" but because we have given up more of the few freedoms we had left. I am ready for God to take me home any time. This isn't living and it barely falls under the category of "existing". I am just too old to adjust to this "new normal". Thanks for the kind words, btw.....


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> I don't think that playing live music in the kinds of venues that I once played at will ever be an option for musicians like myself.


Hope you're wrong about that, but there's always hydroponics or something. 


Dale Smith said:


> I am still in the grieving process...not because of not being able to play music "live" but because we have given up more of the few freedoms we had left.


Eroding away since 9/11. Very sad.


Dale Smith said:


> I am ready for God to take me home any time.


 Only thing I can do is try to cheer you up by saying it could be worse.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 12, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that playing live music in the kinds of venues that I once played at will ever be an option for musicians like myself.
> ...



9/11/01 was a Black Swan event....life altering and we never returned back to "normal"...here almost twenty years later we get yet another kick to the crotch with another "deep state" psy-op. Anyone that can't see this is blatantly stupid and blind.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2020)

Gardening and landscaping is a hobby of mine.
Thinking of doing some side projects next couple years to save up some money for equipment and building a jam room/ shop....installing solar here and some other stuff.

I need a new trailer and a new zero turn mower .....
but that'll be next spring.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> 9/11/01 was a Black Swan event....life altering and we never returned back to "normal"...here almost twenty years later we get yet another kick to the crotch with another "deep state" psy-op. Anyone that can't see this is blatantly stupid and blind.


We can at least be happy we're here, not in one of the places our leaders fucked up, like Syria, Iraq, Libya...... Here where the NGCC* owns our media, financial institutions and government....Pretty soon it was becoming all the retail stores owned by China, gas stations owned by Saudi Arabia and Israel along with all of the global entities control Wall Street and the media.

Who would figure the worst enemy was within ?




*Network of Global Corporate Control
Karen is messed up now. ( recent clip I saw of her )Can barely speak like she's been drugged or something ?


----------



## the other mike (Jul 12, 2020)

Sorry to derail the music thread .


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2020)

You know what....let me tell you ...I'm still listening to this.... I'm still in the early 1970s  state of mind ...(wow   early 70s were heady hmmm)

but what I want to say  is that  when it comes to early 1970s I adore The Jackson 5 ......and when it is late 1970s I adore Electric Light Orchestra.

Now  I am adoring the  Jackson 5

....what a wonderful name for a song my friends....Mamas Pearl....wow what a great name my friends....what an amazing name....Mama's Pearl. Cool then. I won't say no Mother.


*Mama's Pearl*


----------



## the other mike (Jul 13, 2020)

rip Ronnie Montrose
Your killer riffs will live forever!


----------



## the other mike (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 19, 2020)

Larry Carlton
1975


----------



## the other mike (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 24, 2020)

Here's some 70's performed in 1980...
Central Park NYC.....


----------



## the other mike (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 4, 2020)

_White man had the smarts 
black man had the blues_


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2020)

1970s the best!!!! 

One of my fav songs of the decade with The Jackson 5 !  Best music ever!

Blame it on the Boogie.... LOVE IT!


----------



## the other mike (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2020)

My...my ....the 70s were weird...deliciously weird...like an amazing  dream...





*Sly and the Family Stone - If You Want Me to Stay*


----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2020)

Love the  most beautiful flag  in the world.....love the song ..... love Sly and the Family Stone....love



*Sly & The Family Stone - Family Affair (Official Audio)*


----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2020)

skye said:


> My...my ....the 70s were weird...deliciously weird...like an amazing  dream...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





saying good night  to  all my brothers and sisters here...with that amazing tune!  good night y'all


----------



## bluzman61 (Aug 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


>


Steve Morse is AWESOME.  What an extraordinary guitarist he is.  He's done some wonderful solo work in addtion to his great work with Dixie Dregs.


----------



## bluzman61 (Aug 9, 2020)

Angelo said:


> rip Ronnie Montrose
> Your killer riffs will live forever!


I was lucky enough to see Ronnie Montrose perform live in a small club in Phoenix , Arizona, in 1993 or 1994.  He did NOT disappoint.  He absolutely shredded on guitar for over an hour.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 15, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Steve Morse is AWESOME.  What an extraordinary guitarist he is.  He's done some wonderful solo work in addtion to his great work with Dixie Dregs.


And Deep Purple still.


----------



## bluzman61 (Aug 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve Morse is AWESOME.  What an extraordinary guitarist he is.  He's done some wonderful solo work in addtion to his great work with Dixie Dregs.
> ...


Yep.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2020)

1971


----------



## the other mike (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Aug 28, 2020)

Mindful said:


>


----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2020)

I got my guitar when I was ten years old ....found a love of rock 'n' roll.
Now I'm on the verge of a nervous breakdown I'm gonna give my body and soul 
It's so crazy, oh, yes, you know that I like it ...
I found a cure for my body and soul I got me an overdose o' rock 'n' roll 

I jammed everyday I jammed every night I practiced till I knew all the licks. 
Now I'm on the verge of a nervous breakdown I don't know the meaning of quit. 
It's so crazy, yes you know, but I like it .
It crushes my head, my brain is on the border ...
But this is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## buttercup (Sep 29, 2020)

This was probably posted before, but I don't feel like looking through the whole thread.


----------



## buttercup (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 29, 2020)

From 1970...

*I Heard The Voice Of Jesus - Turley Richards*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 29, 2020)

*Ride Captain Ride - Blues Image*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 29, 2020)

*Long And Winding Road - The Beatles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 29, 2020)

*Long And Lonesome Road - Shocking Blue*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 30, 2020)

*Snowbird - Anne Murray*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 30, 2020)

*Lookin' Out My Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 30, 2020)

*In The Summertime - Mungo Jerry*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 30, 2020)

*Only You Know And I Know - Dave Mason*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 30, 2020)

*Patches - Clarence Carter*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 30, 2020)

*Closer To Home (I'm Your Captain) - Grand Funk Railroad*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 4, 2020)

*We've Only Just Begun - Carpenters*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 15, 2020)

My fav tune of theirs. So magically produced.

A band so unprepared for the rocket ship journey ahead.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 15, 2020)

Loved the way Ocasek plays that R Guitar.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 15, 2020)

My fav song by them. Again the R Guitar. I like the Buddy Holly thang with the lead guitar.


I love the way she dips. How many best friends lost because of a boy or girl. This song never got the musical due it deserves.

Elliot plays a bomb solo.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 15, 2020)

Ready to hyper ventilate. Can you imagine witnessing this.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## skye (Apr 7, 2021)

*Up On The Roof - Berkeley, 1970 -James Taylor*


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Apr 8, 2021)

skye said:


> *Up On The Roof - Berkeley, 1970 -James Taylor*


1971 30 yrs later


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2021)

Some music will go far beyond the 1970s.......like this music

Yes. the 70s were sweet.

*"Easy"- Commodores.*


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2021)

*" Disco Lady" -  · Johnnie Taylor -1976*


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2021)

The 1970s were good ....the music my friends....hmmm...so nice....so sweet
so handsome too!  he-he



*Glen Campbell - Southern Nights- 1977*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 9, 2021)

It's taken me 50 years to realize that a few
carefully placed simple notes can sound better than a lot of fancy ones.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2021)

*What Is Life - George Harrison*


----------



## the other mike (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 19, 2021)

**


----------



## froggy (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 14, 2021)

My Songbird...........I miss her!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 14, 2021)




----------



## bluzman61 (May 18, 2021)

My favorite 70's artists were Elton John, Cat Stevens, Jethro Tull, Led Zeppelin, The Eagles, ELO, and Styx.  My favorite artist, all-time, any music genre, Muddy Waters, made a big comeback in the late 70's thanks to musician Johnny Winter, a fine blues musician himself, who kind of took Muddy under his wing and helped Muddy produce a series of great albums from 1976 through 79.  I almost forgot David Bowie and Queen.  Also I really liked Paul McCartney's 1970's output, easily the best of the ex-Beatles overall in the decade.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 19, 2021)

I was (still am) a Disco Baby!!!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 2, 2021)

*Panic In Detroit - David Bowie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 2, 2021)

*Rock & Roll - The Velvet Underground*


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2021)

ohhhh the 70s.  ...wild......stylish.... crazy.....hehe ...it's nice to go around  today dressed in 1970s style....


but it's even nicer to hear the music...
Earth Wind And Fire - Shining Star(1975) -​


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2021)

doesn't get better....


Earth,Wind and Fire Can t Hide Love


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2021)

Before Melanie, there was this version of "Nickel Song"...

*Nickel Song - The New Seekers featuring Eve Graham*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2021)

Also from 50 years ago...

*Stay Awhile - The Bells*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 3, 2021)

One more from 1971...

*Don't Pull Your Love - Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds*


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2021)

we like....we like a lot. EARTH WIND AND FIRE

That's The Way Of The World - Earth Wind and Fire​


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2021)

Earth, Wind and Fire.....along with Electric Light Orchestra .....winners of the 1970s!


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jun 3, 2021)

skye said:


> Earth, Wind and Fire.....along with Electric Light Orchestra .....winners of the 1970s!


Ohh. Did you say ELO? Hello? How are you? Have you been alright?


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2021)

CremeBrulee said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Earth, Wind and Fire.....along with Electric Light Orchestra .....winners of the 1970s!
> ...




That is my favorite song from the 1970s!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 4, 2021)

Did somebody say ELO?

Here's your good morning wake-up call!

*Daybreaker - Electric Light Orchestra*

Now go out and seize the day!


----------



## skye (Jun 4, 2021)

I know  the break of 1970.... 

....I like this song very much.....do you? 


Edison Lighthouse “Love Grows”​


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 4, 2021)

Alan Stallion said:


> Before Melanie, there was this version of "Nickel Song"...
> 
> *Nickel Song - The New Seekers featuring Eve Graham*


Sorry, no such thing as "before Melanie" there's only Melanie


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 4, 2021)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Living Loving Maid (She's Just A Woman) - Led Zeppelin*


1969, just saying


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 4, 2021)

Angelo said:


> MSG 1973


Best show I ever saw. Saw them 73, 75 and 77


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 4, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Though FZ appeared on SNL  only once, he went all in...I remember watching this one in real time...


Same!

So they made FZ read the stupid fucking cue cards, it's like hiring Michelangelo to just put a fresh coat of paint on your kids room


----------



## the other mike (Jun 4, 2021)

One of the few songs I was force-fed to hear a zillion times growing up that I still love. That one and a half step bend up to b..(Don Felder at 4:30)..classic Bb King riff but kicked up several notches with 2 lead guitars.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > *Living Loving Maid (She's Just A Woman) - Led Zeppelin*
> ...


Understood. Recorded in 1969. Released as the b-side to the "Whole Lotta Love" single in November 1969 in the United States. "Living Loving Maid" did debut on its own 14 March 1970 (peaking at 65) on the Billboard chart , so I could allow myself to post it in either the 60s or 70s by that technicality.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2021)

*Here Comes That Rainy Day Feeling Again - The Fortunes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2021)

*Have You Ever Seen The Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 5, 2021)

Alan Stallion said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Stallion said:
> ...



Yeah I didnt mean to be a dick about it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 5, 2021)

Oh fuck me running Roy's Blues Roy Buchanan  why block it?


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 5, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


No worries.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 5, 2021)

"each musician has a piece of paper...

OK, that's the melody now every one is going to sing their part"


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jun 5, 2021)

interesting year...1972. 


Brandy You're a Fine Girl  - Looking Glass (1972)​


----------



## skye (Jun 6, 2021)

What a great song from 1973 !  Thank you Dr John.....RIP ....one of the bests songs of the 70s​DR. JOHN * Right Place Wrong Time 1973 HQ​


----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2021)

Lynyrd Skynyrd 1974 - "Sweet Home Alabama"​


----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2021)

we could go on for a very long time....with amazing 1970s songs....hmmm


Rufus - Tell Me Something Good (feat. Chaka Khan) (1974)​


----------



## Mindful (Jun 8, 2021)

Was this the 70’s?


----------



## McRib (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## bluzman61 (Jun 8, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Was this the 70’s?


Yes. From 1973, I believe.


----------



## skye (Jun 8, 2021)

Mid 70s. 

Can't Get Enough Of Your Love, Babe - Barry White (1974)​


----------



## skye (Jun 8, 2021)

nice!    perfect 70s!


Bachman Turner Overdrive - You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2021)

*One Of These Days - Pink Floyd*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)

1978


----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)

1975


----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)

1973


----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2021)

1970


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (Jun 19, 2021)

*Slade  - Coz I Love You*


----------



## the other mike (Jun 19, 2021)

Song starts @ 1:30


----------



## the other mike (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (Jun 22, 2021)

*Thin Lizzy  -  Whiskey In The Jar

*


----------



## JLW (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## JLW (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## JLW (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## JLW (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## JLW (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## JLW (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Polishprince (Jun 22, 2021)

The 1970's had a lot of tremendous singers, the greatest was undoubtably Sammy Davis singing his #1 hit.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (Jul 4, 2021)

*James Taylor  -  Fire And Rain*


----------



## MaryL (Jul 4, 2021)

Jud Srtunk. He died years ago, but this song still echoes in my mind...I love you until the rivers run still, and the four winds all blow away...https://youtu.be/BB8G0SFmJ1g


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 4, 2021)

*It's Too Late - Carole King*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 4, 2021)

*That's The Way I've Always Heard It Should Be - Carly Simon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 4, 2021)

*You've Got A Friend - James Taylor*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 4, 2021)

*Be Nice To Me - Todd Rundgren*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 4, 2021)

*Sooner Or Later - The Grass Roots*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 4, 2021)

*Walk Away - James Gang*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 4, 2021)

This went to #1 in Britain 50 years ago...

*Double Barrel - Dave & Ansel Collins*

Just a note off from being _The Simpsons_ theme song.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 4, 2021)

Before the MFSB version and its placement on the _Saturday Night Fever_ soundtrack, there was this version...

*K-Jee - The Nite-Liters*


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 6, 2021)

*Love Her Madly - The Doors*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 6, 2021)

*Layla - Derek & The Dominos*


----------



## the other mike (Jul 7, 2021)

Here's a good Eddie Van Halen story about how he got part of his unique tone live.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Jul 7, 2021)

Sad news, she died 2 days ago...


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (Jul 8, 2021)

*T Rex  -  Get It On*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 9, 2021)

*Lotta Love - Nicolette Larson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 9, 2021)

*Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 9, 2021)

*I Feel The Earth Move - Carole King*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 10, 2021)

*Ever Fallen In Love (With Someone You Shouldn't've) - The Buzzcocks*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 10, 2021)

*Pretty Vacant - Sex Pistols*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 10, 2021)

*Blitzkrieg Bop {Live} - The Ramones*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jul 10, 2021)

*Lust For Life - Iggy Pop*


----------



## BITCHSLAPPER (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (Aug 10, 2021)

*The Hollies  -  The Air That I Breath*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## McRib (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2021)

**


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2021)

*Mighty Clouds of Joy - B.J. Thomas*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2021)

*Tired of Being Alone - Al Green*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 10, 2021)

*Your Move / I've Seen All Good People - Yes*


----------



## MaryL (Oct 10, 2021)

Do as we are told...lockdowns and  suffer in silence...https://youtu.be/sijruumTboI


----------



## the other mike (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 15, 2021)

*We Are Neighbors - The Chi-lites*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 15, 2021)

*If You Really Love Me - Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 15, 2021)

*Maybe Tomorrow - Jackson 5*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 15, 2021)

*All Day Music - WAR*


----------



## MaryL (Oct 15, 2021)

Traffic:


----------



## skye (Oct 16, 2021)

Rockin' Pneumonia and Boogie Woogie Flu - Johnny Rivers 1972  ​LOL


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

vroom


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 10, 2021)

*Wild World - Jimmy Cliff*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 11, 2021)

*Mighty Joe - Shocking Blue*


----------



## the other mike (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 17, 2021)

*So Far Away - Carole King*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 17, 2021)

*Thin Line Between Love And Hate - The Persuaders*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 17, 2021)

*Jeepster (live performance) - T. Rex*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 17, 2021)

*Wedding Song (There Is Love) - Paul Stookey*


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 18, 2021)

Music of the 70s is mostly shit because the USA was in the democratic left shit back then. Nobody even remembers what kind of music it was.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 18, 2021)

Everyone knows Reagan's music and it is still popular, the music of the 60s and 70s is familiar only to dudes who try to be different


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 18, 2021)

And the dominance of ugly faces on the stage.


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 18, 2021)

All this hippie music sounds the same to me. Bububu vomited bububu pasted the stamp bububu bububu bubuu i love peace bububu lets fuck bububububu


----------



## rupol2000 (Nov 18, 2021)

modern music is very similar to that music, they just steal samples and bark into the microphone


----------



## skye (Nov 18, 2021)

The 70s....  we love the 70s....tattooed in our minds and hearts and souls ....

....how can we not love the 70s....


Boogie Oogie Oogie (Re-Recorded / Remastered) by · A Taste Of Honey​


----------



## the other mike (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 18, 2021)

I always loved this


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 18, 2021)

*One Fine Morning - Lighthouse*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

*That's The Way A Woman Is - Messengers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

*Birds Of A Feather - The Raiders*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

*The Story In Your Eyes - The Moody Blues*


----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2021)

Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper  -1976​


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Nov 23, 2021)

skye said:


> Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper  -1976​


Creepy tune!
Reminds me of this one…


----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Creepy tune!
> Reminds me of this one…




Not creepy at all... that's  a very nice tune by Fleetwood Mac!


----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2021)

Is this still the 70s?


hope so ....my fav band ever, wow!

Electric Light Orchestra - ELO in Space - Ship departure​


----------



## MaryL (Nov 23, 2021)

David Bromberg and the whole  70's vibe...


----------



## McRib (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 2, 2021)

up-tempo version


----------



## the other mike (Dec 2, 2021)

Munich 1977


----------



## the other mike (Dec 6, 2021)

1978
Great cover 1990


----------



## the other mike (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 11, 2021)

Five names that I can hardly stand to hear 
including yours and mine and one more chimp who isn't here.
I can see the ladies talking - how the times are getting hard,
and that fearsome excavation on Magnolia Boulevard.

Yes, I'm going insane
And I'm laughing at the frozen rain.
And I'm so alone....
Honey, when they gonna send me home ?

Bad sneakers and a Piña Colada, my friend...
Stompin' on the avenue by Radio City with a
transistor and a large sum of money to spend.

You fella, you tearin' up the street.
You wear that white tuxedo how you gonna beat the heat ?
Do you take me for a fool ?
Do you think that I don't see
that ditch out in the valley that they're digging just for me ?

Yes, I'm going insane.
You know I'm laughing at the frozen rain.
And I feel like I'm so alone,,,,
Honey, when they gonna send me home ?


----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2021)

This is from the very, very  late 1970s... .. another winner Christmas song.


Please Come Home for Christmas  - Eagles.​


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Concerned American (Dec 17, 2021)

Tubular Bells, Mike Oldfield


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## boedicca (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 18, 2021)

*Behind Blue Eyes - The Who*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 20, 2021)

On the counter by your keys was a book of numbers and your remedies'
One of these surely will screen out the sorrow.
But where are you tomorrow ?


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2021)

70s Christmas across the pond

Mud - Lonely This Christmas (Official Video)


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2021)

The Carpenters - Sleigh Ride 🎅🎅🎅​


----------



## the other mike (Dec 21, 2021)

One of the few albums ever where every song made the radio....this one not as much. _rip Brad Delp_


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 21, 2021)

*Pump It Up - Elvis Costello*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 21, 2021)

*Radio, Radio - Elvis Costello*


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2021)

Midnight Special-Linda Ronstadt "Long, Long Time" 1972​


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2021)

From the Album: "And The Hits Just Keep On Comin" Released in: 1972 ....I am loving this!


He just passed and he was really good! Bless you forever!

Michael Nesmith - Different Drum​


----------



## themirrorthief (Dec 21, 2021)

skye said:


> From the Album: "And The Hits Just Keep On Comin" Released in: 1972 ....I am loving this!
> 
> 
> He just passed and he was really good! Bless you forever!
> ...


this  thread  remins  me  that  music  wasnt  that  great  in  the  seventies


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> this  thread  remins  me  that  music  wasnt  that  great  in  the  seventies



That's ok...you are allowed to your opinions.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2021)

*They Can't Take Away Our Music - Eric Burdon and WAR*


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 22, 2021)

It's all Pink Floyd all day at my house today


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 23, 2021)

*Joy - Apollo 100 / Tom Parker*


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2021)

In 1978 , Van Halen's first 2 albums absolutely killed , but all they played on the radio of course was "dunt, dunt, dunt , dunt....Runnin' with the Devil." or "oh, oh, oh Jamie's Cryin"....


----------



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2021)

John Goodsall – electric and acoustic guitars
Robin Lumley – electric and acoustic pianos, Moog synthesizer, string synthesizer on "Nuclear Burn", Echoplex on "Smacks of Euphoric Hysteria"
Percy Jones – electric and acoustic basses, marimba on "Unorthodox Behaviour"
Phil Collins – drums, percussion, vibraphone on "Euthanasia Waltz"


----------



## the other mike (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 26, 2021)

Love


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 1, 2022)

*Slippin' Into Darkness - WAR*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 1, 2022)

*King Heroin - James Brown*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 1, 2022)

*No One To Depend On - Santana*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 1, 2022)

*Runnin' Away - Sly & The Family Stone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 1, 2022)

One of the greatest slow jams of the 1970s.
Plus, I know and went to church with one of the original members.   

*Suavecito - Malo*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2022)

Tom Waits - New Coat of Paint​


----------



## the other mike (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jan 18, 2022)

*                                  A one hit wonder but a darn good one   *


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 20, 2022)

*Jungle Fever - Chakachas*


----------



## App'z (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 9, 2022)

*Handbags & Gladrags*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Mar 9, 2022)

*The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face - Roberta Flack*


----------



## milos87popovic (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## BlueGin (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## skye (Mar 13, 2022)

Calling Occupants Of Interplanetary Craft  by · Klaatu .....1976.....​
lovely

​


----------



## skye (Mar 15, 2022)

The Carpenters heard the song above ^^^


"... and looked to create their own version of “Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft.” It came out in late September 1977, having been recorded for their album _Passage_, and the single entered the _Billboard_ Hot 100 on October 8 as the week’s highest new entry."


and a very gorgeous version it is too!   


The Carpenters - Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft​


----------



## lg325 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 5, 2022)

Not a well known song but I heard Russel sing it in the early 70s. 


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hey mum; they're playing at War again!!!


Greg


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 15, 2022)

*Hurting Each Other - Carpenters*

(snip)
We go on hurting each other
We go on hurting each other
Making each other cry
Hurting each other
Without ever knowing why

Can't we stop hurting each other
Gotta stop hurting each other
Making each other cry
Breaking each other's heart
Tearing each other apart...


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 20, 2022)

*A Simple Game - The Four Tops*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 20, 2022)

*In The Rain - The Dramatics*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 20, 2022)

*(You Caught Me) Smilin' - Sly & The Family Stone*


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2022)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 27, 2022)

Everything v from late actor Northern Calloway is my favorite and most of his singing was done during the 70s decade. I love him so much. 

God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Likkmee (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Likkmee (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Likkmee (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Likkmee (May 27, 2022)

I thinkl I just had a flashback.These Bose scream !


----------



## Likkmee (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Likkmee (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Likkmee (May 27, 2022)

Greatness was the seventies


----------



## Likkmee (May 27, 2022)

Hippies weren't a buncha lil pussies either


----------



## Likkmee (May 27, 2022)

One for Tomasa Taint


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 27, 2022)

Mindful said:


>


When I heard that song back in 1976 I thought it was a commercial for a soft drink. I had no idea it was an actual Top 40 song.


----------



## Likkmee (May 27, 2022)

I'm still a southerner....I'm so far south I'm damn near a Yankee ! 9 degrees more and I will be


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 27, 2022)




----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 28, 2022)

Mindful said:


>


The guy on the left wrote Linda Ronstadt’s hit _Get Closer_.


----------



## gtopa1 (May 28, 2022)

Popular locally. 1976

Greg


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 28, 2022)

Here is the clip that should've gone into my previous message. "It Feels Good When You Sing A Song" is what my newest favorite singer sings at the very beginning of the clip and my favorite part of the song is when Northern Calloway sings with all of his vocal strength at the end of the song "Sing it high! Sing it low!"   


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman)


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 28, 2022)

gtopa1 said:


> Popular locally. 1976
> 
> Greg


Ol’ 55…


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 28, 2022)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Ol’ 55…


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 28, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


>


Waits called that Eagles version ‘antiseptic’ but retracted that years later.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 29, 2022)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Waits called that Eagles version ‘antiseptic’ but retracted that years later.



Retracted as the royalties rolled in..


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 29, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Retracted as the royalties rolled in..


He already got the money regardless of the comment. Waits is eccentric and couldn’t have cared less about the money — at _that_ time.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2022)

*Doctor My Eyes - Jackson Browne*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2022)

*Walk In The Night - Junior Walker & The All-Stars*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2022)

*I'll Take You There - The Staple Singers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2022)

*Oh Girl - The Chi-Lites*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2022)

*Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens*


----------



## Ringo (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 12, 2022)

*Metal Guru - T. Rex*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 12, 2022)

*Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 13, 2022)

*Poppa Joe - The Sweet*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 13, 2022)

*Rock Me On The Water - Linda Ronstadt*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 13, 2022)

*Outa-Space - Billy Preston*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 13, 2022)

*Willpower Weak, Temptation Strong - Bullet*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 13, 2022)

*(Last Night) I Didn't Get To Sleep At All - The 5th Dimension*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 14, 2022)

This song got released in 1977. A late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman does the singing of it.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love Northern Calloway)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 14, 2022)

*Walking In The Rain With The One I Love - Love Unlimited*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 14, 2022)

*Everything Good Is Bad - 100 Proof (Aged In Soul)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 14, 2022)

*How Do You Do? - Mouth & MacNeal*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 15, 2022)

This song was released in 1978. A late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman does the singing of it.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love Northern Calloway)


----------



## skye (Jun 26, 2022)

do you want to dance?

1972


----------



## App'z (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 27, 2022)

App'z said:


>


Gafukkah Yusuf.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2022)

*Kate - Johnny Cash*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2022)

*We're Free - Beverly Bremers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2022)

*Conquistador - Procol Harum with the Edmonton Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## MaryL (Sep 9, 2022)

Mind blowing 70's song: Mr Blue Sky.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2022)

hmmmm nice music in the 70s...


The Doobie Brothers - What A Fool Believes (Official Music Video)​


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2022)

what a great song!

the past in America was Heaven! Yes!


The Doobie Brothers - Black Water (Official Music Video) 1974​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 9, 2022)

*Take It Easy - Eagles*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 10, 2022)

My favorite part of this song is late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman who gets it started.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love him)

P.S. The song was done in 1977.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2022)

*DoobeDood'nDoobe, DoobeDood'nDoobe, DoobeDood'nDoo - Diana Ross*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2022)

*Superwoman (Where Were You When I Needed You) - Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2022)

*Day By Day - Godspell (Robin Lamont)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2022)

*Sealed With A Kiss - Bobby Vinton*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 10, 2022)

*Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond*


----------



## lg325 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2022)

*Baby Don't Get Hooked On Me - Mac Davis*


----------



## Blaster (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2022)

*From The Beginning - Emerson, Lake & Palmer*


----------



## Ringo (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2022)

*Too Late To Turn Back Now - Cornelius Brothers & Sister Rose*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2022)

*Beautiful - Gordon Lightfoot*


----------



## Blaster (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2022)

*Long Cool Woman (In A Black Dress) - The Hollies*


----------



## lg325 (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 24, 2022)

The following are my newest discoveries from the 1970s.



God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful masterpiece of a gentleman singer)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2022)

*Elected - Alice Cooper*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2022)

50 years ago...

*Convention '72 - The Delegates*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2022)

*You Don't Mess Around With Jim - Jim Croce*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2022)

*I'm Still In Love With You - Al Green*


----------



## boedicca (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2022)

*Starman - David Bowie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2022)

*Go All The Way - Raspberries*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2022)

**


----------



## boedicca (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 24, 2022)

*Where Is The Love - Roberta Flack & Donny Hathaway*


----------



## lg325 (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 26, 2022)

December of 1972 is when this awesome duet was first shown on Sesame Street.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman in the red shirt)


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 30, 2022)

Farewell September. Until next year.

*September - Earth, Wind and Fire*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 30, 2022)

Whoa, but it's all right (all right)
Once you get past the pain (Past the pain)

*Love Will Find A Way - Pablo Cruise*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 8, 2022)

This was show at the end of 1974.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2022)

*Melissa - The Allman Brothers Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2022)

*Love Love Love - Bobby Hebb*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2022)

*Saturday In The Park - Chicago*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 11, 2022)

*Jackie Wilson Said (I'm in Heaven When You Smile) - Van Morrison*


----------



## Ringo (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 13, 2022)

*Join Together - The Who*


----------



## Rambunctious (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 17, 2022)

This song was in my dreams last night (in a scene where I got literally stabbed in the back)

*Back Stabbers - The O'Jays*


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 17, 2022)

TURN VOLUME ALL THE WAY UP


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 26, 2022)

*Wuthering Heights - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 26, 2022)

*Starry Eyes - The Records*


----------



## whoisit (Oct 28, 2022)

Alan Stallion said:


> 50 years ago...
> 
> *Convention '72 - The Delegates*





Alan Stallion said:


> 50 years ago...
> 
> *Convention '72 - The Delegates*




I know they had to have written this one for the political Outhouse occupiers too,


----------



## skye (Oct 28, 2022)

1979    very nearly 1980


Some Irish loveliness.....

Van Morrison And The Healing Has Begun​


----------



## skye (Oct 28, 2022)

God I love that song   ^^^^.....there is something about the Irish violins..... totally magical IMO ....very nice thank you Van Morrison.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2022)

*Blinded By The Light - Manfred Mann's Earth Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2022)

*Thunder and Lightning - Chi Coltrane*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2022)

*The City of New Orleans - Arlo Guthrie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2022)

*Garden Party - Rick Nelson and the Stone Canyon Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 29, 2022)

*Honky Cat - Elton John*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 30, 2022)

This was first done in 1974.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman)


----------



## The Duke (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Oct 30, 2022)

JOSweetHeart said:


> This was first done in 1974.
> 
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> ...


That's Sesame Street. Too bad it's not as good as that now. That was "David".


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 30, 2022)

^^^ If only he was still here. I love him so much.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## The Duke (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Oct 30, 2022)

Mmmm..Marshall tube amps. Nothing can compare.


----------



## The Duke (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## skye (Nov 4, 2022)

One of the best  American  bands ever ! IMO

Lynyrd Skynyrd - I Got The Same Old Blues - 3/7/1976 - Winterland (Official)​


----------



## skye (Nov 4, 2022)

one more....🌹 good night everybody!

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Searchin' - 3/7/1976​


----------



## skye (Nov 5, 2022)

Sensitive Kind (1979)​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 8, 2022)

*How Could I Let You Get Away - The Spinners*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 8, 2022)

*Freddie's Dead - Curtis Mayfield*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 8, 2022)

*Superfly - Curtis Mayfield*


----------



## lg325 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Nov 15, 2022)

skye said:


> one more....🌹 good night everybody!
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Searchin' - 3/7/1976​


Skynyrrr! 😍


If a bar band in FL can't play Skynyrd, they get Budweiser longnecks thrown at them.

You better learn you some "Gimme 3 Steps" if you play in FL. Think I'm bullshittin' if you wanna; I'd recommend not testin' that theory. I know Ronnie got this song from an old black man. No way he didn't.


----------



## The Duke (Nov 15, 2022)

The name of the bar is "The Jug".


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 16, 2022)

*You Wear It Well - Rod Stewart*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 16, 2022)

*I'll Be Around - The Spinners*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 16, 2022)

*Dancing in the Moonlight - King Harvest*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 17, 2022)

This is my new favorite song, and it was done during this clip in 1979 and the smile at the 2:30 mark of the clip to me is the cherry on top of his chocolate ice cream bowl.   


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman)

P.S. I just wish that I could find out who write the song. I wonder because the singer was no stranger to songwriting.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 17, 2022)

best album from 1975


----------



## lg325 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Nov 23, 2022)

Look out now! The worst song of the 70s and it went to #1


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 25, 2022)

Oh yeah?

How 'bout some Disco Duck? Another #1 song.

*Disco Duck - Rick Dees and His Cast of Idiots *


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 26, 2022)

one of the best songs from the 70;s ever,it cant eve be argued that it is one of the best songs EVER. oncxe you see and understand the lyrics seen in the video,you appreciate the song even more.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 2, 2022)

*Burning Love - Elvis Presley*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 2, 2022)

*Use Me - Bill Withers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 2, 2022)

*Black And White - Three Dog Night*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 2, 2022)

*Summer Breeze - Seals and Crofts*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 10, 2022)

*In The City - Eagles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 10, 2022)

70s/80s tweener... From 1979 album _"The Long Run"_ but released as a single in February of 1980

*I Can't Tell You Why - Eagles
*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 10, 2022)

*I Can See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 11, 2022)

Alan Stallion said:


> *I Can See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash*


Great song. 
One of those songs like What a Wonderful World that lifts your spirit every time you hear it


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 12, 2022)

Jim Croce explains his inspiration for "Bad, Bad Leroy Brown."


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2022)

*Root Beer Rag - Billy Joel*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2022)

*Knock Knock Who's There - Mary Hopkin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2022)

*Why Can't We Live Together - Timmy Thomas*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 19, 2022)

*Ventura Highway - America*


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2022)

Gorgeous! but we know that already!
Commodores - Easy   1977​


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2022)

After Midnight -Eric Clapton -1970​


----------



## The Duke (Dec 20, 2022)

This song always makes me wonder how well a 747 glides; I'm thinking not very well.

Probably like a potato.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 20, 2022)

From the 1979 album _"Eat to the Beat"_

*Accidents Never Happen - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 20, 2022)

Also from the 1979 album _"Eat to the Beat" 
(although released as a single in 1980, which I have also posted on the 80s retro thread, but it's so totally awesome, it deserves to belong to both decades)_

*Atomic - Blondie*


----------



## The Duke (Dec 20, 2022)

1975 here:


----------



## The Duke (Dec 20, 2022)

Also 1975


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 20, 2022)

_Released 50 years ago_

*Do It Again - Steely Dan*


----------



## The Duke (Dec 20, 2022)

1977


----------



## The Duke (Dec 20, 2022)

I always thought Rick Ocasek was The Cars frontman.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 20, 2022)

*It Never Rains in Southern California - Albert Hammond*


----------



## The Duke (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 20, 2022)

*Could It Be I'm Falling In Love - The Spinners*


----------



## The Duke (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2022)

The Duke said:


>



Among my fab songs from the 1970s!


----------



## whoisit (Dec 21, 2022)

skye said:


> Among my fab songs from the 1970s!



I saw them on-stage live-in Fort Lauderdale Florida at The 4 O'clock Club. Also, in the 1970s. Saw lots of bands at that club.


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2022)

whoisit said:


> I saw them on-stage live-in Fort Lauderdale Florida at The 4 O'clock Club. Also, in the 1970s. Saw lots of bands at that club.



Nice!! I never saw them live but oh boy! Earth Wind and Fire  is one of the very best groups not only of the 70s but of  all time!


----------



## whoisit (Dec 21, 2022)

skye said:


> Nice!! I never saw them live but oh boy! Earth Wind and Fire  is one of the very best groups not only of the 70s but of  all time!



They had some good songs. I like so many songs I can't say who would be my favorite.


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2022)

Another winner from this amazing group! 

September​


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2022)

Another fab   band from the 70s       and also the  80s

Electric Light Orchestra - Shine a Little Love (Official Video) 1979​


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2022)

ELO-Wild West Hero.1978​


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2022)

Wow this is an early one...and totally amazing and gorgeous one ....

ohhhh.......I  want it all   to come back.,want it all  to return....I think this is 1973


ELO- Showdown​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2022)

*Dreaming - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2022)

*Girls Talk - Dave Edmunds*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2022)

*Pop Muzik - M*


----------



## The Duke (Dec 22, 2022)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Pop Muzik - M*


Not sure if 70s or not.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 22, 2022)

1974


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Not sure if 70s or not.


Billboard Hot 100 Debut was 11 August 1979
Reached #1 the week of 3 November 1979
Reached #2 in the UK in May of 1979

But definitely an 80s favorite as new wave increased in popularity.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2022)

Another from 1979

*Don't Stop 'Til You Get Enough - Michael Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2022)

Terrible band name; excellent song from 1979...

*Driver's Seat - Sniff 'n' the Tears*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2022)

Another one from '79

*Hot Summer Nights - Night*
_cover of Walter Egan's version_


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 22, 2022)

Speaking of the 1978 Walter Egan version...

*Hot Summer Nights - Walter Egan*

I like this version better, but Night's version charted higher.


----------



## The Duke (Dec 23, 2022)

1970


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 26, 2022)

*I Love You More Than You'll Ever Know - Donny Hathaway*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 26, 2022)

Released in 1972

*Amazing Grace - The Pipes and Drums and the Military Band of the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards*


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 26, 2022)

78


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 26, 2022)

*Soley Soley - Middle of the Road*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 26, 2022)

*Long Dark Road - The Hollies*


----------



## HeyNorm (Dec 26, 2022)

1975?

One of my favorites. I wore out the 8-Track


----------



## HeyNorm (Dec 26, 2022)

Dave Mason. We just disagree.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## HeyNorm (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 26, 2022)

*Zing! Went the Strings of My Heart - The Trammps*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 30, 2022)

LRB 75


----------

